# Beginner Novice (BN) - New AKC Title



## Bogey's Mom

Can anyone tell me more about this beginner novice (BN) title? I've read about it on the AKC's web site, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of shows that are preparing to offer this over the summer. 

Most experts I know have never even heard of it. Just curious what people around here know and/or think about the new title.


----------



## Loisiana

I've always been against the title. I think a CD should be the minimum that is required for a title. If you start making the requirements to earn an obedience title too easy, then I think it downplays the specialness of earning a title.

I realize they are trying to draw more people into the sport, which we desperately need. But I think the term "novice" is very clear that it is already at a beginners level. You've got to draw the line somewhere. I don't have a problem offering a lower level class to let people experience showing, but I don't think it should be a title. JMO

But saying all that, yes, I will still probably show in the class if it's around.


----------



## BayBeams

The BN degree is even more beginner than the non regular class of pre-novice, including a sit for exam. It is also ill defined i.e. The dog is supposed to remain in place while the handler walks around the ring, yet it is supposedly all on leash. One of our local judges describes it as a title for those showing in breed as an easy way to have a title before and after their names.
I for one will not be showing in the class with my new pup. If he can't get through regular novice he is not ready to be in the ring.


----------



## rappwizard

Me too; I'll probably show in the class too--the rally signs that will be used are simple enough to understand--it's a step in between the CGC and the CD with no off lead heeling--I would suspect that depending on the training (or lack thereof) if you're not dinged too much on the on lead heeling, and your golden is fairly confident about sitting in place, it should be a fairly straightforward title to train for. No finish required on the recall. Fairly straightforward stuff.


----------



## Augie's Mom

If you go to the Events page on the AKC website and search for obedience you will see which shows in your area if any are offering it.
Remember that it doesn't become a titling class until July. 

As of now there doesn't appear to be a lot of shows offering the class just yet but there are a few.




Bogey's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this beginner novice (BN) title? I've read about it on the AKC's web site, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of shows that are preparing to offer this over the summer.
> 
> Most experts I know have never even heard of it. Just curious what people around here know and/or think about the new title.


----------



## RedDogs

Thanks for sharing...I must really be out of the loop...I thought there would be some sorta pre-novice and other in-between "optional titling classes"... but it sounds like this is different.

If it is 100% on lead... I'll definitely take my old dog and maybe my young one (...to give -me- confidence in him!). I do a lot of volunteering/teaching with 4-H...and this sounds like it'd be great for those kids... most are not/will not be ready/comfortable with novice... but something else might get the bit of enthusiasm and motivation going.


----------



## kgiff

BayBeams said:


> The BN degree is even more beginner than the non regular class of pre-novice, including a sit for exam.


Wow... I thought pre-novice was easier than I thought it should be. 

I used Rally as a way to get a young dog introduced to the ring and the show environment at a young age, maybe in the future, I'd consider using this for that, but at this point, we're well on our way to getting ready for the CD. Granted we won't be ready until much later this year (I hope), but unless it's a significantly reduced entry fee, I think I'll save my money for CD entries.


----------



## CosbysMommy

I think it's something I will do, as i'm a first timer with any type of official training and *hopefully* competing  and every small step is a good step IMO.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

In Canada, we just have the "Pre Novice" which is pretty easy. Many people who train seriously can get the CD in the same time. The non regular class titles are good for people who are just getting into obedience and the ring. They give you a chance to get experience at an easier level than novice.


----------

